# Aktuellste Version von Step 7 Micro/WIN



## Kallemann (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich bin gerade ganz neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Carsten, mein Beruf ist Elektroinstallateur-Meister und zu meinen Hobbies gehören Programmierung für SPS und in Visual Basic .Net.


Nachdem ich mir dieses Forum 'mal etwas genauer angeschaut habe, denke ich, dass ich hier richtig bin, weil hier scheinbar auch das Zusammenspiel zwischen Simatic S7 und VB.NET behandelt wird. Das ist es, was ich gesucht habe.


Nun habe ich auch gleich eine erste Frage:


Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, auf meinem Rechner mit Windows 7 (x64) die Step 7 Micro/WIN Version 4 zu installieren. Leider habe ich momentan noch nicht einmal eine Ahnung, ob das nun an Windows 7 liegt oder an 64 Bit oder am durch VisualStudio installierten .Net-Framework 4.0

Gibt es eine Step 7 Micro/Win Version, die unter Windows 7 läuft ?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe

VG
Carsten


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Mai 2011)

siehe
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22621697

bzw.
https://support.automation.siemens....614/MicroWin_Windows_Kompatibilitaet_01_d.gif


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2011)

Kallemann schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Step 7 Micro/Win Version, die unter Windows 7 läuft ?


Nein, gibt es offiziell nicht.
Welche Version von STEP 7-Micro/WIN oder S7-200 PC Access ist mit welcher Version von MS Windows kompatibel?

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Mai 2011)

Also bei mir läuft MicroWin 4.0.7.10 direkt unter Windows 7 (32 Bit)!


----------



## Kallemann (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Links.

Habe inzwischen auch schon weiter zu diesem Thema gegoogelt und scheinbar bin ich ja nicht allein mit diesem Problem.

Naja, dann werde ich wohl vorerst meinen ollen Laptop mit XP weiterbenutzen.

VG
Carsten


----------



## Manfred Lederer (7 Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte immer das gleiche problem, aber das lässt sich unter win vista und win 7 unter dem kompatibilitätsmodus lösen.
rechts klick auf die setup exe und unter eigenschaften steht dann kompatibilität. falls du wie ich erst 3.2 installieren musst, würde ich erst auf win 98 gehen. die 4 er versionen laufen bei mir unter xp sp3.
lg
manni​


----------



## Kallemann (8 Mai 2011)

*Explorer haut aber nicht hin*

Hallo Manfred.

Ich habe das nun 'mal nach Deiner Beschreibung gemacht und Step 7 läft dann auch.

Aber der S7-Explorer haut nicht hin und den brauche ich ja, um auf den Datenbaustein zuzugreifen.

Funktioniert denn der Explorer bei Dir?
Hab' ich beim Installieren Murks gemacht?

VG
Carsten


----------



## Manfred Lederer (10 Mai 2011)

Hey Carsten,
wenn ich ehrlich bin brauche ich denn Explorer nicht und ich glaube der geht bei mir auch nicht.
Wenn ich in 
Step7 auf s7-200 Explorer klicke dann geht der standardt Windows-explorer auf.
Denke das ist nicht die richtige Funktion.
Ich brauche nur die Step 7 darum reicht die installation so für mich.
Aber die Hilfefunktion von Siemens geht auch nicht die sprigt automatisch in die Win hilfe.
Tut mir leid mit den Explorer aber wie gesagt, für meine Programmierarbeiten reicht das Step 7.
Blöd gefragt, was kann der Explorer, vielleicht muss ich den ja auch haben und ne Lösung finden.
Hast du schon mal versucht dein Siemens unter VM Ware zu installieren?
VM Ware drauf und Windows XP installieren(Das hatte ich glaube schon mal Probiert und hatte funktioniert), dann musst du nur noch hinkriegen die Schnittstelle durch zu schleusen aber das kann kein Problem dar stellen.
LG
Manni


----------



## Kallemann (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo Manfred.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, dient der S7-Explorer dazu, das gesamte angeschlossene SPS-Equipment auf dem PC darzustellen. Unter Anderem dann auch eventuell benutzte Datenbausteine. Wenn man dann im Explorer auf das Datenbaustein-Symbol doppelklickt, wird eine CSV-Datei generiert, die alle Datensätze enthält, die im Datenbaustein der SPS gespeichert sind. Man kann auch noch einige Optionen verwenden; z.B. ob nach dem Auslesen die Daten im Datenbaustein gelöscht werden sollen und ob die generierte CSV-Datei gleich mit Excel geöffnet werden soll.

VMWare hab ich nicht.

Ich finde es auch relativ unangenehm, dass man scheinbar den Kompatibilitätsmodus erst beenden muss, bevor man "normal" in Windows 7 weiterarbeiten kann. Jedenfalls konnte ich z.B. meine Netzwerkverbindung nicht deaktivieren, während Step 7 nocht im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt wurde.

Naja, schauen wir 'mal.

VG
Carsten


----------



## D-DNRN (11 Mai 2011)

mache es mit VM Ware (oder VirtualBox), da gibts auch immer eine Free Version von und das funzt ganz prima.
XP SP2 o. SP3 darauf installieren und dann die Anbindung per USB Kabel oder mit einem NetLink Adapter. 
Geht eigentlich ganz gut und läuft auch unter 64 Bit Systemen!


----------



## Manfred Lederer (19 Mai 2011)

Hi nochml,
also habe jetzt das update SP8 gemacht und soweit ich das beurteilen kann funzt jetzt auch der s7-200 explorer(er zeigt mir wenigstens die fehlermeldungen drin an).
Also lass die installation so wie ich es dir beschrieben hatte und das update unter kompatibilität xp sp3 installieren und die sache läuft  bei mir zumindest. 
Gruß 
Manni


----------

